# المسيح هو : الله الإبن ، الله الوحيد ، حرفياً في الكتاب المقدس



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2012)

*






المسيح هو : الله الإبن ، الله الوحيد ، حرفياً في الكتاب المقدس ، من سلسلة الرد على تفاهات بارت إيرمان
*​*

دراسة عن الآيات الواردة في أعمال الرسل 20: 28 و يوحنا 1 : 18 ، وفي كلاهم يشهد النص النقدي بأن المسيح هو " الله " حرفياً ..

*

*لتحميل الرد
*​*Molka Molkan

**صلواتكم لأجل الخدمة ...*


​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يناير 2012)

اكثر من رائع...سعيد بوجودك من جديد


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2012)

*خدامكم ، ربنا يبارككم... قريبا سأعود..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يناير 2012)

*مية مية يا معلم............
منتظرين الانتاج كله 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يناير 2012)

*انا لسه قارى البحث حالا
فكر نقدى رهيب 
رائع يا مولكا حقيقى تستحق التقييم  
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا مولكا 
جاري التحميل والقراءه


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2012)

*صلواتكم يا أحبة، قاربت على رسم فكرة شاملة عن فكر إيرمان وكيف يتعامل مع القاريء البسيط ويمرر له بعض الأكاذيب، قاربت على بداية كتاب شامل لتفنيد كل ما قاله إيرمان بشكل غير صحيح ومن المحتمل ترجمة الكتاب ..


صلواتك يا دكتور يوحنا ، ويا فادي ويا دراجون ..
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

*تشكر يا مولكا ...
الرب يباركك و نتمنى منك المزيد ...

*


----------



## kerllos_10 (21 يناير 2012)

*جار التحميل يا مولكا واكيد بحث رائع كما اعتدنا 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2012)

*اتمنى ان يكون قد أفادكم.
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

لم استطع ان احمل الرد ...........ياااااااريت لو تكون تكتب لنا ملخص الرد بحيث توضح لنا و بصورة مختصرة كيف توصلت الدراسة الى ان الآيات الواردة في أعمال الرسل 20: 28 و يوحنا 1 : 18 تشهد بأن المسيح هو " الله " *حرفياً 

*تحياتي


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2012)

*أخت أنصار الملاك جبرائيل يخبرنا أن السيد المسيح هو الله .*

* فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35).
فهل يوجد غير القدوس غير الله .؟

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2012)

*الأخ بيبل، أرجو عدم متابعة الحديث في هذا السياق فالموضوع ليس للمناقشة ..

أنصار ، لماذا لم تستطيعي؟

مواضيعي لا تُختصر ، كما أن لها علاقة مباشرة بالنقد النصي وحضرتك مع احترامي لك لا اعلم انك تعلمي شيء عنه فلذلك فالموضوع خارج عن إطار قراءتك فضلا عن مناقشتك ..



*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (23 يناير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخ بيبل، أرجو عدم متابعة الحديث في هذا السياق فالموضوع ليس للمناقشة ..*
> 
> *أنصار ، لماذا لم تستطيعي؟*
> 
> *مواضيعي لا تُختصر ، كما أن لها علاقة مباشرة بالنقد النصي وحضرتك مع احترامي لك لا اعلم انك تعلمي شيء عنه فلذلك فالموضوع خارج عن إطار قراءتك فضلا عن مناقشتك ..*



امممممممممممممم *فالموضوع خارج عن إطار قراءتك فضلا عن مناقشتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:kap: 

و من قال اني سوف اناقشك اصلاً انا لما احب أناقش أناقش حد يحترم الطرف الاخر و عندة اسلوب راقي في الحوار ....اما ما يخص إطار قرأتي فهذا لا يخصك  ....فليس من حقك ان تمنع اي شخص من قراءة اي موضوع .*
*و المرة الجاية اذاحابب تخصص موضوعاتك  لأشخاص او لفئات معينة   ....ياااااريت تحط ملاحظة بأن الموضوع ليس للجميع علشان انتبة و ما اقرأ مواضيعك القيمة   *
* 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2012)

> * و من قال اني سوف اناقشك اصلاً انا لما احب أناقش أناقش حد يحترم الطرف  الاخر و عندة اسلوب راقي في الحوار ....اما ما يخص إطار قرأتي فهذا لا يخصك   ....فليس من حقك ان تمنع اي شخص من قراءة اي موضوع .*


غضبتي لأني أقول لك الحقيقة؟!



> *و المرة  الجاية اذاحابب تخصص موضوعاتك  لأشخاص او لفئات معينة   ....ياااااريت تحط  ملاحظة بأن الموضوع ليس للجميع علشان انتبة و ما اقرأ مواضيعك القيمة   *


هذا لمشكلة لديك فأغلبية مواضيعي هكذا!


----------



## ابن الكلمة (23 يناير 2012)

*قرأت البحث بعناية وأستطيع أن أقول أنه بحث رائع ...
ربنا يباركك.....
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مايو 2012)

*تم تصحيح الرابط برابط جديد..
*


----------



## الكاروز (22 مايو 2012)

اين الرابط الجديد ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مايو 2012)

*في صلب الموضوع : http://www.mediafire.com/?vav7xf4qsqhwkww
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 مايو 2012)

تم التحميل و جارى القراءة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مايو 2012)

*قرأت باستمخاخ شديد جداجدا جدا*

بمنتهى الاستغراق ضربت غــُـطس فى الموضوع الاكثر من رائع بحثياً
وأحاول إضافة تقييم ممتاز  لكم كالمعتاد

+ الاخت أو الاخوة أنصار المصطفي - صدقونى إنى  أحبكم ( فى الله )  وذلك إننى اصلي للمسيح ان  تصيروا    خلايا حية  فى ( كنيسة الله التى إقتناها  بدمه)


----------



## e-Sword (20 سبتمبر 2014)

اية العظمة دي؟


----------

